# [DRINGEND!] UML Kardinalitäten -> Umsetzung in den Code (PHP oder C++)



## siR_jayMz (29. Januar 2006)

Yo moinsen, 

weiß nich, ob es das richtige Forum dafür is, deshalb hab ichs mal hier her gepostet...

hab ne dringende Frage zu UML -> Code
und zwar, wie im Topic zu lesen ist, geht es um die Umsetzung von UML Klassendiagrammen in Code (PHP oder C++)

Wie setze ich konkret Kardinalitäten, wie z.B. eine Komposition oder ne Aggregation um?

Habe schon Dr. Google dazu befragt, aber nix konkretes gefunden ;/

Hoffe auf euch 

Vielen Dank,


----------



## RedWing (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo wie wäre es denn so:
1:n Komposition:


```
class Tire{
};

class Car{
   private: 
        Tire tires[n];
};
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## siR_jayMz (1. Februar 2006)

und wie steuer ich die klassen bzw. die objekte der klassen dann an?
also muss ich bei den methoden dann was beachten?


----------



## RedWing (1. Februar 2006)

Nein eigentlich nicht...

Also nochmal das Bsp mit Aufruf von ein paar Methoden:


```
#include <vector>

using namespace std;

class Tire{

    private:
        int quality;
    public:
        Tire(){
            quality = 10000;
        }

        void abrade(){
            quality--;
        }
};

class Car{
    private:
        vector<Tire> tires;
    public:
        Car(){
            tires = vector<Tire>(4);
        }
        void fahre(){
            for(int i = 0; i < tires.size(); i++) tires[i].abrade();
            //...
        }
};

int main(){
    Car c;
    while(true) c.fahre();
}
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------

